# Bitte um Durchsicht: APC-Modul für PHP Installations Tutorial



## pee (25. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kurzes Tutorial gefunden, welches die Installation des PHP-Moduls APC beschreibt. APC ist ein Opcode Cache für PHP.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob man diese Installation so anwenden kann oder ob davon aus bestimmten Gründen abzuraten ist. Habe bisher noch nie APC installiert und würde mich daher über euer Feedback freuen.

- p


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2011)

Wenn Du Debian verwendest, dann nimm lieber xcache statt apc. Xcache installiert man einfach mit:

apt-get install php5-xcache

Ich würde apc nicht manuell kompiliert installieren, da Dein apache Server dann nach jedem PHP update stehen bleiben wird, bis Du apc erneut manuell kompiliert hast.


----------



## pee (25. Jan. 2011)

Danke für diese wichtige Info.

Auf dem jetzigen Server läuft Ubuntu 10.04. Würdest du da auch zu XCache raten?


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2011)

Wenn es xcache als Paket gibt, dann ja.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (25. Jan. 2011)

Was ist denn eigentlich schneller und besser "eAccelerator vs. xcache"?Derzeit nutze ich eAccelerator welches aber mit vBulletin teilweise Probleme hat.


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2011)

Ich denke das gibt sich nicht allzu viel bei der geschwindigkeit. Hier auf howtoforge.de benutze ich xcache und das läuft einwandfrei mit vbulletin.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (25. Jan. 2011)

Danke Till dann werde ich morgen umsteigen.Und wie es bei Updates seitens PHP aus?eAccelerator musste man ja jedesmal neu installieren nsonsten gab es Böse Fehlermeldungen entfällt das bei xcache?


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2011)

> entfällt das bei xcache?


Ja, da es als Debian paket immer kompatibel mit den zugehörigen php Paketen und Erweitreungen gehalten und aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (25. Jan. 2011)

Till ich nutze aber keine Debian Pakete PHP sondern Dotdeb aber das dürfte glaube ich keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2011)

Das Paket gibt es glaube ich auch von dotdeb.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (31. Jan. 2011)

Ich will das Thema noch einmal nach oben holen.Hat jemand von euch schon xcache installiert und was habt ihr für Einstellungen dafür genommen?


----------



## pee (31. Jan. 2011)

Ich habe es einfach wie von Till beschrieben installiert und es läuft somit mit den Standardeinstellungen. Keine Probleme, aber auch keine Wunder in der Geschwindigkeit. Nutze es auch nur seit wenigen Tagen. Über genaue Daten kann ich keine Auskunft geben. Evtl. testest du bei dir XCache mit einer Benchmarking-Software. Wenn du mit Google nach Problemen zu XCache suchst, dann kommt sicherlich so Manches. Was allerdings bei kaum einer anderen Caching-Software nicht anders ist.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (31. Jan. 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei die optimalen Einstellungen zu finden.Google gibt zwar viel her und bei mir waren(sind) in der xcache.ini gar keine Einträge.Deshalb ist es ein wenig schwieriger.


----------



## pee (31. Jan. 2011)

In der php.ini solltest du XCache Einstellungen haben, die im Laufe der Paketinstallation dort eingeflossen sind. Die Größe des Caches zum Beispiel.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (31. Jan. 2011)

In der php.ini habe ich keine Einstellungen stehen,dafür gibt es bei mir die xcache.ini wo alles drin stehen soll aber nicht drin stand.Das habe ich jetzt manuell nachgeholt und jetzt rennt das ganz wie S.. eben richtig schön schnell wie es sein soll.Wie gesagt mich interessiert eben nur mal was bei euch die es installiert haben drin steht.Ich denke mal das ist noch einiges drin zum Optimieren.


----------

